# NIKKO 2018 – legendary city with beautiful temples and nature



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes, many people think Nikko is the most beautiful place in Japan!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*I will post some Nikko pics in my thread "Nightsky's World Travel Images - scenes from around the world"

Please visit it, and see other parts of the world as well:

Nightsky's World Travel Images - scenes from around...*


----------

